# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Valdoxan in combinatie met stemmingsstabilisator

## Hugo1965

Zijn er mensen die ook ervaringen hebben met het ad. Valdoxan in combinatie met depakine of lithium?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Hugo,

Ik kon niet vinden in valdoxan topics hier of iemand depakine en valdoxan tezamen gebruikten, wel vond ik iets over lithium en valdoxan:



> he hallo allemaal ,
> ik slik valdoxan nu 3 weken en het begint te komen . mijn omgeving zegt dat ik alerter reageer ,en ik voel het ook wel zo ..ik lach weer meer echt ,
> naast dit middel heb ik ook abilify en lithium , 
> en ik ben niet suf of geen extra bij werkingen meer .was eerst wel licht in mijn hoofd en wat kriebels in mijn lijf , afwezig maar ja ben ook bipolair dus wat is wat he .
> gr robbe





> nee we gaan eerst stoppen op 17 de mei pas weer verder kijken ,hopen dat het niet nodig is om weer nieuwe te slikken heb nu nog abilify en lithium ! maar ik houd moet in de zon!


Biede post staan in Valdoxan: Wie kent deze nieuwe antidepressiva? en daar staan wel veel ervaringen en tips mbt Valdoxan.
Heb even weinig tijd ivm school, maar zal later kijken of er ervaringen op internet zijn met depakine en valdoxan...

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Hugo1965

Hoi Luuss,

Dank je voor je reactie. Had even bij je info gespiekt en het verwondert me dat je ondanks je drukke leven nog tijd hebt om een volledig onbekende wat te helpen. 
Ik gebruik nu bijna 8 weken valdoxan en sinds een dikke week begon de zon weer te schijnen in mijn koppie. En dat na een heel lange en redelijk uitzichtloze depressie(althans zo voel je het altijd he)
Ik ben al 24 jaar bekend met de bipolaire stoornis. Een echte ervaringsdeskundige mag je wel zeggen. Dat ik nog leef beschouw ik soms zelfs als een klein wondertje.

Wat me opviel bij mijn speurtocht naar ervaringen met Valdoxan is dat het redelijk veel wordt voor geschreven bij mensen die lijden aan depressies, maar ik heb er nog geen ene getroffen die het slikt bij MDS. 

Beetje hulp is altijd welkom...groetjes Hugo :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Hugo,

Graag gedaan hoor  :Smile: 
Ik heb ook even gegoogled maar valdoxan bij MDS kon ik ook niks over vinden en depakine in combi met valdoxan tot dusver ook niet  :Frown: 
Maakt jou de ervaringsdeskundige met deze combi  :Wink: 
Heb je veel bijwerkingen gehad van de medicijnen?
Wel fijn dat het zonnetje in je hoofd weer begint te schijnen, werd zo te horen ook wel tijd!
Als je je moe, verdrietig, depressief of in een dip voelt is het ook lastiger om positief te blijven of te denken en om te proberen leuke dingen te doen waardoor je weer wat positieve energie krijgt...
Hopelijk blijft het zonnetje in je hoofd schijnen!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Hugo1965

Hoi Luuss,

De eerste goede bijwerking was dat ik er vrij snel van valdoxan in slaap kon vallen. Het is een middel dat zorgt voor een beter bioritme. Dat noem ik een groot voordeel. Als nadeel ervaar ik dat ik door de dag heen toch ook vermoeider ben. En me soms echt rust moet pakken. 
Maar ondanks de vermoeidheid zit er een onrust in me en sta ik wat verder van mijn gevoel af dan normaliter. 
Ben nu ook wel lichtelijk verbaasd dat mijn psych. me dit middel heeft voorgeschreven. Iemand moet de eerste zijn, maar waarom ik?
Blijkbaar heeft ie vertrouwen in een goede afloop. De enige en grootste angst van mij is dat ik maar niet doorschiet. 
Gelukkig zie ik de goeie man komende week en dan toch deze angst maar eens met hem bespreken. 

Groetjes voor nu...Hugo.. :Smile:

----------

